# Spirit's day at the International Draft Horse Show 08



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 21, 2008)

Well yesterday (Saturday) we took my lil' guy Spirit to the International Draft Horse Show that was going on in town. We walked him around all over and met some of the draft horses and LOTS of people! Spirit loved all the attention and was very interested in the BIG BIG horses






And it was REALLY funny because when we first got here we told the people that we had a miniature horse in the back of our car that we were going to walk around and let people pet and everyones reaction was so hilarious! No one believed us until they saw for themselves, they all thought we were joking lol. Everyone got a huge kick out of the fact that we had a horse in our car. We drew quite a crowd lol. And than they all watched us unload him too. It was great because people got to see from one extreme to the next. Most people thought I was walking a large dog until they took a second look, than they just had to come over and say hello.





Well here are the pics, thanks for letting me share!





Getting bathed before walking around, he was quite dirty lol~











And meeting some Draft horses~






This little boy came up and put his cowboy hat on Spirit, I was so proud of him he didn't spook at it or anything, it was so cute!















We also met a Mastiff, it was scared of Spirit though and at first wouldn't get close to him, but than warmed up a bit to him after a lil' while. Spirit was fascinated with the dog though and kept wanting to go up and sniff it ~































More coming.....


----------



## twister (Sep 21, 2008)

Those are really cute pics, thanks for sharing.

Yvonne


----------



## Alex (Sep 21, 2008)

Aww, Spirit is so cute!! He kinda looks like my gelding, Jitterbug.


----------



## fancyappy (Sep 21, 2008)

loved the pics esp with the huge Belgian.. It must have been fun for both of you.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 21, 2008)

Meeting some of "the big guys"



~
























































The horse on the right is Nick and he's 19 hands tall~











More comin....


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 21, 2008)

Meeting some goats, they competed in the "Wanna Be" class, they are all trained to drive and pull a little wagon, its SO cute! Spirit wasn't too sure about them and they weren't too sure about him either lol~





















And more people



~





















The parents of the little boy in red said that he had been afraid to be around or pet the other horses there and well after a little bit he went up and pet Spirit and it was so cute because after he did he was SO proud of himself!



~











MORE coming......


----------



## Brandi* (Sep 21, 2008)

WOW those are some BIG goats



Your little guy is just too cute



I love it when you share your adventures with Spirit.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 21, 2008)

This little girl just loved him!



:






More coming....


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 21, 2008)

This little girl LOVED him,



, she was so sweet and so gentle with him, as he was with her! It was adorable!






























Kisses




















The little boy in blue had petted Spirit before and later as we were walking around he, his sister, and his parents came up to me and told me that they had been looking for us because their little boy wouldn't leave without saying goodbye to Spirit, it was so sweet! He just walked up and gave Spirit a handfull of hay and said goodbye, it was so sweet!















More coming.....


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 21, 2008)

ONE more coming!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 21, 2008)

Me and my lil' man























Kisses










And thats it!



Thanks for letting me share!!!


----------



## maplegum (Sep 21, 2008)

Anna! They are wonderful wonderful photos!

Spirit is so tolerant of all those children.

MY favorite photos are the ones of you and him together though. I can see how much you love him.





Those draft horses heads are bigger than Spirits body! They are way too much horse for me, but totally beautiful and stunning at the same time.

Good for getting him out and about like that!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Sep 22, 2008)

Too cute! Spirit was such a good boy to put up with all the different sounds and sights and new people approaching him! What a sweetie!!!



Thanks for posting all the pics. And I love belgians so it was neat to see Spirit nosing some of the big boys!

And those goats were just plain scary!


----------



## Champ (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for sharing, it certaintly looks like you both had a very fun day, not to mention every one that got to see & pat Spirit


----------



## krissy3 (Sep 22, 2008)

what a sweet little boy you have ....I am in love with him. If you are interested ..you should have him registered to go to the hospitals to visit the sick children. My mini went through the test to be licenced in california with a bunch of dogs and passed with flying colors



he visits the hospitals on a regular basis, even goes into the rooms , and it really helps the children.I could totally see little spirit doing that. he is wonderful, and so are you for taking him everywhere, and loving him so much.


----------



## hairicane (Sep 22, 2008)

What a great little horse he is! Poor little Spirit is smaller than everything, even dogs and goats are bigger than him



U are doing a great job promoting the mini to people.


----------



## Jill (Sep 22, 2008)

He is such a cute ambassador!!!


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Sep 22, 2008)

krissy3 said:


> what a sweet little boy you have ....I am in love with him. If you are interested ..you should have him registered to go to the hospitals to visit the sick children. My mini went through the test to be licenced in california with a bunch of dogs and passed with flying colors
> 
> 
> 
> he visits the hospitals on a regular basis, even goes into the rooms , and it really helps the children.I could totally see little spirit doing that. he is wonderful, and so are you for taking him everywhere, and loving him so much.



Thanks



And yes I'm very interested to get him registered so he can hospitals, how did you go about doing that? I'm getting him certified with Love On a Leash, would that work? I really really want get him doing that, I think he'd be perfect.


----------

